# What does a loose circ look like?



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

I changed the diaper of a little boy last week, a friend's son. I have never seen a penis that looked like this and was wondering if it was a loose circumcision. He is definitely circ'd, but there is a bunch of foreskin that kind of is like a really fat ring around the head if that makes sense. Every circ'd penis I have seen there is not a bunch of skin to gather anywhere, but this had quite a bit. I was just thinking surely if this is a loose circumcision and it the trend these days... but people are still circing for aesthetic reasons...


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

My friends son looks like this too. He is circed and has a bunch of puffy-looking skin bunched up behind the glans. I figured it was just a loose circ.

Tara


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

My friend's two sons look just like you both described. Looks like a pretty loose circ to me, too. A big fat ring of skin around the glans. I certainly can't figure out how that is supposed to look prettier than a perfect, whole foreskin. Totally with you on the


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

It's strange because intact boys have the balloon look while circ babies if they are loose have the folded back look proably more common if they used a plastibell and mogen which is also possible likely to have looser circ done when done by a mohel . Not loose circ have a visible penis head.

I agree why do parents change a boy penis to be cosmetic appealing it's odd. You would think 'safe and protection of a unneccessary not even needed surgery would be a chance to say Hey he's fine the way he is why does he need to be alter just to be appealing to his future gf's ?


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I saw a very loose circ on a 2 month old and the foreskin covered 1/2 the glans and hugged it tightly. My nephews look like what you are describing. Degrees of mutilation.


----------

